# starting a first sw tank



## austin (Sep 4, 2011)

so i have two good fw tanks and i came across a friend getting rid of a 29 gal i want to make sw. i have read powerfilters are horrible for sw (correct me if im wrong) what i have read is live sand/rock tons of it, protien skimmer, and a power head for water movement. as for cycleing can i do it like fw and add fish for the cycle? i want two small clowns and some inverts and maybe try my hand at coral. is there anything else i will need for this size tank i dont want to drill or put a ton of money into it if i dont have to.
thanks in advance


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

austin said:


> so i have two good fw tanks and i came across a friend getting rid of a 29 gal i want to make sw. i have read powerfilters are horrible for sw (correct me if im wrong) what i have read is live sand/rock tons of it, protien skimmer, and a power head for water movement. as for cycleing can i do it like fw and add fish for the cycle? i want two small clowns and some inverts and maybe try my hand at coral. is there anything else i will need for this size tank i dont want to drill or put a ton of money into it if i dont have to.
> thanks in advance


At least 1.5lbs per gallon of water- this filters your water for you.
Live Sand enough to cover 2-3" of the bottom
Refrafctometer to read salinity
skimmer and your powerheads at least 10x your water volume, so 29g=290gph would be minimum, at least 15x-20x for reef
water test kit. Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, Phosphate, ALK, Calcium
heater
and your good to go


----------



## austin (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome i love this forum so trash the hob filter?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I ended up not going SW but when I was looking I was gonna do the CPR Auqafuge. It hangs on the back and no drilling reqiured. But gives u added water and a place to set up a refugium and add ur heater so it stays out of ur tank. And I suggest the aqua c remora for ur protein skimmer that was what I was gonna use for my 40 breeder.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

O u can get H.O.B refuguim in 3 diffrent sizes. But if the 29g is 36" long u could get the biggest one and still have room for the aqua c remora skimmer along the back.


----------



## austin (Sep 4, 2011)

have i mentioned how much i love this forum


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

austin said:


> awesome i love this forum so trash the hob filter?


Well you could use it for a phosphate remover. Thats about all they are good for.


----------

